# My long road to UKBFF South Coast 2010



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hiya guys, I realise this is early to start a thread on next years show seeing as this years has just passed but i have a long way to go so i started now to keep motivated. Also alot of you wont know me but i hope youll follow with interest and track my progress and also throw in some helpful comments.

In regards to what im looking at entering,This will be my first ever show and it will be the Classic class at the moment as i dont feel ill be ready to enter as an intermediate but that may change depending on progress...

Im going to be prepped by the owner of my gym Dave, he isnt well known by any means but he knows his stuff...

*Diet*

Wake

Multi vit and fish oil, 4 caps esterated creatine

8.30

100g oats, 8 egg whites 2 whole eggs

10.30

100g basmati rice, 250g chicken or turkey, veg

1pm Pro peptide and vit c

3.30 Same as mid morning

5.00 Pro GF NOX

6.30 TRAIN

Post Workout. Vit C and Pro RecovUK-Muscle Body Building Community - Bodybuilding Forum - Post New Threader

Dinner, same as mid morning but swap chicken for fish or steak(sometimes Spag Bol or Jacket potatoes instead of rice)

11.30 before bed. Pro Peptide and multi vit.

*Training*

Ill be smashing it four times a week,

Shoulders + triceps

Back, Traps + calves

Chest + Biceps

Quads and Hams

*Steroids*

Im currently clean from steroids, Doing my first course in May...

So for now i guess thats all i can put down....

Hopefully this will make an interesting read for you guys...

P.S Ill add some pictures later ill get my mrs to take some...

Al


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good luck with this. Planning my first contest in 2010 as well so will be interesting to follow your progress.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Good luck....

What are your stats? Age weight height ect ect....

Any pictures to get a rough idea of where your at?

GHS


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

GHS said:


> Good luck....
> 
> What are your stats? Age weight height ect ect....
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, Im 21 so unfortunately ill be too old to enter in the juniors which is what i would have preferred to do.

When i weighed myself last week i was 12st 10 in december i was 13st 3 but got hit with glandular fever so went down to 11stone in weight(never want to be there again) so its coming back on...

height...im 5"11

yeah ill post some piccies on later today, ill get my gf to take em :thumb:

Al


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

Will be following ur progress bro, im gonna be competeing in my first contest next year aswell, in the Jr class, will be very very interesting!!! Which gym do u train at bro?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

good man, i'll be competing too (different clas though)

i'll follow this, i like the classics class


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

bbkam said:


> Will be following ur progress bro, im gonna be competeing in my first contest next year aswell, in the Jr class, will be very very interesting!!! Which gym do u train at bro?


 See you on stage mate 

GHS


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

U gonna be in the same class bro? ^^^^^^


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah mate 

GHS


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

bbkam said:


> Will be following ur progress bro, im gonna be competeing in my first contest next year aswell, in the Jr class, will be very very interesting!!! Which gym do u train at bro?


i train at horizon mate currently but im gonna travel about the gyms in pompey a bit aswell i think get to know a few more people,i joined when i had a job working 12-9 and as i live in cosham it was hard to get to another gym before work, where do you train? have to meet up for a few sessions!


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> good man, i'll be competing too (different clas though)
> 
> i'll follow this, i like the classics class


which class will you be in mate? i was reading a thread you had written in previously saying you train down at the city gym? whats it like down there?

As for classic class, i like their look they came in well this year i thought and the winner was very deserved, But to be honest in the future id like to go in a weight class but as i said i dont think id be ready next year for this and i desperately want some stage action so classics will be a good crack.

Al


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

alan87 said:


> which class will you be in mate? i was reading a thread you had written in previously saying you train down at the city gym? whats it like down there?
> 
> As for classic class, i like their look they came in well this year i thought and the winner was very deserved, But to be honest in the future id like to go in a weight class but as i said i dont think id be ready next year for this and i desperately want some stage action so classics will be a good crack.
> 
> Al


Hey mate, i'll probably be in the inter Up to 90's, after this years show(s) i'll be bulking for 9 months.

City gym is fecking ace mate... all you need as a bodybuilder, we have 4-5 guys already in our stable for competing.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

excellent, ill have to get down there, ill pm you my mobile mate and meet for a w/o if you like? im currently training alone more or less so itll be good to get in a couple of workouts with some guys with competing in mind...

I saw a couple of guys from the city gym on stage this year, one was the black guy with conrows? think he may of done the intermediate up to 90kg aswell? looked sh1t hot


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

i am hoping to enter this class too next year maybe, i live in portsmouth if you want to train any time give me a shout mate....


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

alan87 said:


> excellent, ill have to get down there, ill pm you my mobile mate and meet for a w/o if you like? im currently training alone more or less so itll be good to get in a couple of workouts with some guys with competing in mind...
> 
> I saw a couple of guys from the city gym on stage this year, one was the black guy with conrows? think he may of done the intermediate up to 90kg aswell? looked sh1t hot


cool, let me know...

Ah yes i know him, he came 2nd in a NABBA show 2 weeks back but over spilled on his cheat meals afterwards lol. One condition of us meeting up for training, If you see him dont let on about this place.... i work with him and the last thing i want is my boss's reading my journals!!


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Dave 0511 said:


> i am hoping to enter this class too next year maybe, i live in portsmouth if you want to train any time give me a shout mate....


yes mate ill pm you aswell when i learn how haha...seriously though, how do you pm someone on here? lol


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> cool, let me know...
> 
> Ah yes i know him, he came 2nd in a NABBA show 2 weeks back but over spilled on his cheat meals afterwards lol. One condition of us meeting up for training, If you see him dont let on about this place.... i work with him and the last thing i want is my boss's reading my journals!!


deal :beer:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I'll be competing as a classic in 2010 at the south coast so will be keeping an eye on your thread. I wish you all the best.

Incredible Bulk. I'll come and train when my strength gets there and I regain my lost muscle. I reckon I'll be 100% in 6 weeks.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> I'll be competing as a classic in 2010 at the south coast so will be keeping an eye on your thread. I wish you all the best.
> 
> Incredible Bulk. I'll come and train when my strength gets there and I regain my lost muscle. I reckon I'll be 100% in 6 weeks.


good man, looks like it will be a good showing for UKM in the city gym soon enough lol. :thumb: :beer:


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Littleluke said:


> I'll be competing as a classic in 2010 at the south coast so will be keeping an eye on your thread. I wish you all the best.
> 
> Incredible Bulk. I'll come and train when my strength gets there and I regain my lost muscle. I reckon I'll be 100% in 6 weeks.


Luke i was reading your thread with great interest mate, youve come SUCH a long way! best journal ive read!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good luck mate, ill be doing my first show in 2010 as well. will be a nabba first timers i think.


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Littleluke said:


> I'll be competing as a classic in 2010 at the south coast so will be keeping an eye on your thread. I wish you all the best.


I am looking into competing in the classics aswell, may see you up onstage yet again.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for the words of encouragement lads, appreciate it alot... i wish all the best to everyone whatever their goals may be


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

How long have you been training mate? good luck with your prep, keep focused all the way.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

EDG301 said:


> How long have you been training mate? good luck with your prep, keep focused all the way.


nearly two years properly mate, i was just under ten stone when i started and made 5"11 look like 6"4 where i was so skinny haha, eek!!!!

Right for these pics, give me an hour and ill put them up!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

hey mate you need to be here a month and have a hundred posts to pm i believe,

just a thought, since you are clean, and i presume you have never used.... why don't you not use aas and enter a natural show aswell, naturals have been doing very well in the classics, as many people dont NEED assistance to get to the right weight.

anyway just an idea, why not work up naturally to the max classic weight and then look at gear at that point?

not preaching by any means because i do not have any grounds to lol.... but it's just another option to consider

i think all of us pompy locals need to get together sometime for a big training session.... unfortunately i am out of the country with work pretty much from now until mid july, so dont go meeting till then lol.


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Dave 0511 said:


> hey mate you need to be here a month and have a hundred posts to pm i believe,
> 
> just a thought, since you are clean, and i presume you have never used.... why don't you not use aas and enter a natural show aswell, naturals have been doing very well in the classics, as many people dont NEED assistance to get to the right weight.
> 
> ...


Very much recommend this idea mate, i still had a lot to learn with 2 years of training. Just do as much reading as possible, on all factors nutrition/training /etc.. all the best and well done on your gains thus far.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

EDG301 said:


> Very much recommend this idea mate, i still had a lot to learn with 2 years of training. Just do as much reading as possible, on all factors nutrition/training /etc.. all the best and well done on your gains thus far.


hindsight is a wonderful thing, i wish i had followed that path i really do


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Dave 0511 said:


> hey mate you need to be here a month and have a hundred posts to pm i believe,
> 
> just a thought, since you are clean, and i presume you have never used.... why don't you not use aas and enter a natural show aswell, naturals have been doing very well in the classics, as many people dont NEED assistance to get to the right weight.
> 
> ...


Dave thanks for your input, ive never run a cycle before your right its just been food and supplements all the way so far...its an idea worth looking into definitely, Im only 21 and have plenty of time whichever path i take...i will carry on training and eating the same for now and i hadnt planned to use AAS until the end of may so i will let you know for definite my decision about it before then...


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

some pics, sorry about the sh1t quality but i didnt end up seeing my gf so had to make to most of what i could get myself, hence one of them being taken in a diff place, ill get some decent ones on here asap but for now i just wanted to get some up...


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

not the greatest start to the day today! only just woke up so im an hour behind but its all good, non gym day today so im gonna eat for england....

I was just wondering if its worth buying a bottle of egg whites??? Instead of having to seperate all those yolks which gets quite annoyin, let me know...


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

bottled egg whites are good and good value for money, but if you are bulking why are you so worried bout the yolks... didnt think they would be a problem,

just seen the pics dude they are good... you look bigger than in your original avatar photo so thats instant progress lol :thumb:

one point though, get a haircut mate wtf??!! :lol:


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks mate,lmao yeah i need a haircut, gettin a tad long now although it looks ok when i style it honest hahaha,

regarding the yolks i just thought too many arent very good for cholesterol levels?!!! to be honest id rather eat whole eggs anyway


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

diet went well today, Stuck to my diet all day apart from in between meals had a cnp flapjack to fill a gap as i was starving so all is ok in that department..

Taking the advice above tomorrow and getting a haircut lol...it takes me fifteen minutes to make it look presentable in the mornings at the moment ha...

feeling good,nice and full and really looking forward to the gym tomorrow....


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

just a quick update, ive resisted the urge to go out on the lash with my mates tonight, i know its going to be worth it come next april if i stay dedicated and keep my eye on the road ahead it just gets hard knowing my mates are out getting wasted haha, im just about to leave for the gym instead to do back and biceps which should consist of:

deadlifts

wide grip chins

lat pulldowns

bent over rows

*biceps*

EZ Bar curls

hammer curls

concentration curls


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Just wanna say will be keeping eye on this mate hope it goes well :thumbup1:


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Whats your plan dude? From my experience, and esp. if you know what date you want to compete, i think it may be a good idea to set out your goals for certainn periods, a.k.a periodization. This will help you keep on track, and makes sure you have set goals for set periods so you can just focus on that single thing. So, say strength training for certain months, then hypertrophy training/ and for nutrition aswell, like, bulk (not excess) for certain period then cut (mild) for comp. I think i'll do this in future, so i leave enough time to cut down, but when bulking, i make full use of it. Take XPG (jordan-south coast champ), i'm not sure if he periodizes his training, but when he started his preping for the comp, he was already 8% b.f, which meant he could come down slowly, reducing the chances of going catabolic. Basically, have long and short term goals. lol. btw, when bulking , u should NEVER be hungry,lol. It looks like you've got a med-high metabolism as it is, so wouldnt worry about putting fat on too much. happy training mate


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for the advice mate

well regarding long term obviously the goal is to be ready for april lol...were going to assess where im at come september time...and depending on how its going regarding bf levels i may do a mild cut for a month then back on a bulk for 2-3 months and obviously then on to pre contest diet...regarding training though i havent thought too much about mixing it up at the moment due to the system im using is working well for me at this time...but obviously if things start to slow down in that department ill talk to the guy who is gonna help prep me and see about mixing things up a little...

Did you say you will be competing next year too,if so which class??


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Not sure if i'll compete next year or not..... competing in july so may concentrate solely on packing on some quality mass. Will just miss the south coast junior cat. as 21st birthday is on the 23rd april, just before the comp, so if i were to enter it, it will prob b classis. Although am in 2nd year of uni then and want to concentrate on that so we'll see.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

just a quick question.....As ill be looking to be doing the classics class do you know the heaviest im allowed to be at my height? (5"11)


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't think you will have any worries about exceeding your weight limit in the classic class.


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

good luck with your contest prep bud. cant remember who posted it but someone mentioned doing a natural show first before you start gear. i personally think that is a great idea, especially considering your entering the classic class. a friend of mine competed in the classics at last weeks pompy show, and hes completely natural. in fact hes a jnr british champ in a natural fed and fiercly proud of his natural status, he got some good call outs to, and he wasnt even at 100% the show hes preping for is in six weeks. i think hes just become a member on here to. ill find out his username so you can contact him if you want?


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> I don't think you will have any worries about exceeding your weight limit in the classic class.


i wasnt worried about exceeding it just curious...


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

South Champ Jnr said:


> good luck with your contest prep bud. cant remember who posted it but someone mentioned doing a natural show first before you start gear. i personally think that is a great idea, especially considering your entering the classic class. a friend of mine competed in the classics at last weeks pompy show, and hes completely natural. in fact hes a jnr british champ in a natural fed and fiercly proud of his natural status, he got some good call outs to, and he wasnt even at 100% the show hes preping for is in six weeks. i think hes just become a member on here to. ill find out his username so you can contact him if you want?


that would be cool mate...thanks..cant contact him at the moment because i dont think i can pm yet but if you get me his username ill contact him as soon as i can...I too think that would be a good idea and have been thinking alot about it and personally would like to stay natural for as long as poss...

thanks mate..


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

alan87 said:


> that would be cool mate...thanks..cant contact him at the moment because i dont think i can pm yet but if you get me his username ill contact him as soon as i can...I too think that would be a good idea and have been thinking alot about it and personally would like to stay natural for as long as poss...
> 
> thanks mate..


You sound like you've got your feet on the ground and ur head on your shoulders!!! Real good idea mate, i very much advise this. I've competed in 2 shows in the last 4 years natural and am staying natural for this season for the BNBF, and then after i will consider taking the step. Not only will it benefit your own knowledge of bb, but it is a good idea in the competitions sense, as once u take steroids, ur competing with the big boys, all of who may have been in the game for far longer.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

EDG301 said:


> You sound like you've got your feet on the ground and ur head on your shoulders!!! Real good idea mate, i very much advise this. I've competed in 2 shows in the last 4 years natural and am staying natural for this season for the BNBF, and then after i will consider taking the step. Not only will it benefit your own knowledge of bb, but it is a good idea in the competitions sense, as once u take steroids, ur competing with the big boys, all of who may have been in the game for far longer.


Haha i dunno if everybody i know would agree that i have my head on my shoulders lol.

Is the BNBF the only federation you have competed in so far?

Not only does it make sense on a competition level but i have been thinking more and more that i dont even have enough knowledge of steroids just yet to start taking them.

Anyway on another note im kinda ****ed off that its a bank holiday monday as the gym will be closed...may try and blag the key off the geezer so i can go in and train alone haha... Onwards and Upwards


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Looking at you mate I don't think its time for steroids yet, plenty of growing left, best to make the most of it while natural and develop your training routines and diet knowledge before taking the next step in a couple of years


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

its all down to what you want and the time scales....

If you want results quicker, you have to pay a price and also lose out on a good chunk of growth you can achieve naturally.

I aways use the following analogy...

A small guy uses gear at the early stages, he goes from small to average in quick time.

Still doesnt have a hold on what training methods work for him and what foods in his diet helps him achieve his goals.

A year or two down the line he finally gets his ducks in a row and starts looking the business....but by now his cycles are more complicated and less avenues to explore.

Another guy, training a few years and has a reasonable build... knows what exercises play to his strengths and his diet is pretty nailed.

In all honesty he is probably at the stage of the guy who is already on his 3rd/4th cycle but doing so naturally.

He starts gear to kick things into a higher gear, starts his first cylce and his body responds very well...he has an abundance of new mass and its off a low dosage too.

His biggest assest is the fact he has multiple avenues to explore.

My two cents


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> its all down to what you want and the time scales....
> 
> If you want results quicker, you have to pay a price and also lose out on a good chunk of growth you can achieve naturally.
> 
> ...


Very good analogy, and exactly what i was trying to put across.

Alan, no mate, haven't competed in any natural fed's thus far, this will be my first natty comp i'm entering so will be interested to see how i get on.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> its all down to what you want and the time scales....
> 
> If you want results quicker, you have to pay a price and also lose out on a good chunk of growth you can achieve naturally.
> 
> ...


Thats a good way of looking at things... :thumbup1:


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

hey guys,

Just finished off my eggs and oats and im ready for the rest of the day! run out of protein at the moment so i have to invest in a new one...was just going to get a cheap one off of myprotein.co.uk but i cant see one that really compares with pro peptide so probably will stick to that! any ideas anyone?

Also gonna stop weighing myself because its getting ridiculous i seem to be weighing myself everytime i go into the gym now so gonna knock that on the head as im getting dissapointed when i dont see it go up....which is totally crazy when you think about it considering im training naturally at the moment...

I`ve given alot of thought to peoples opinions and their advice about steroids over the last couple of days aswell and i thank everyone for their advice! I have decided what im going to do...at the end of may ill go on to my first cycle as originally planned and i was looking as its my first cycle just doing one similar to this:

week 1 - 4 Dbol 30mg

week 1 - 12 Test c or e 400mg

PCT

Thanks

Al


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Its your decision mate. The only reason for you taking steroids would be if you were 17-18 and wanted to make an impact in the junior category in fed's such as NABBA & Ukbff and wanted to get things moving quickly, but seeing as your already past that category i dont see the rush mate.

BUT, its your decision, just make sure you have everything spot on (training & nutr) and you dont rely on the gear solely to make a physique, as it will show!


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

EDG301 said:


> Its your decision mate. The only reason for you taking steroids would be if you were 17-18 and wanted to make an impact in the junior category in fed's such as NABBA & Ukbff and wanted to get things moving quickly, but seeing as your already past that category i dont see the rush mate.
> 
> BUT, its your decision, just make sure you have everything spot on (training & nutr) and you dont rely on the gear solely to make a physique, as it will show!


thanks for the comments mate...

I definitely wont make the mistake of thinking gear is a magic option and itll all change over night while eating mcdonalds lol...ill make sure my nutrition is as perfect as i cant get it...and training too...


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

alan87 said:


> thanks for the comments mate...
> 
> I definitely wont make the mistake of thinking gear is a magic option and itll all change over night while eating mcdonalds lol...ill make sure my nutrition is as perfect as i cant get it...and training too...


lol, make sure u keep to ur word. I know someone who actually rely's on mcdonalds to get his calories in...... :ban: :laugh:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good luck mate and enjoy the course just make sure your diet and training is spot on and you will really benefit.

head down and it will be a wise move IMO


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hiya guy/gals

Havent updated this in a while...found it a little impossible not having a laptop and everything lol,

But hope to get it all going again now, Ive been training hard again in the last few weeks but i had a bit of a bad time with my asthma after getting a lung infection which set me right back and i struggled to get motivated to get back into it, I tried to keep my diet as strict as possible but its kinda hard when you get puffed out just walking into the kitchen to cook lol...

I dont have a particular date set for anything at the moment im just enjoying getting back into the swing of it all again!

Gym tonight

Chest and biceps

cant wait!


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Did u start your cycle dude?


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

ive left it for now mate, where i was ill and not training didnt really see fit to start it!! but i defo will in time, when i do it i want maxmimum results from it if ya get me?! you look awesome in ya avy m8 when was it taken?


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

alan87 said:


> ive left it for now mate, where i was ill and not training didnt really see fit to start it!! but i defo will in time, when i do it i want maxmimum results from it if ya get me?! you look awesome in ya avy m8 when was it taken?


2 weeks ago mate, competed in the bnbf central on Sunday- now recovering by eating everything in sight! :thumbup1:

Yeah, i understand mate- make sure you make the right decision mate, if i were you i'd leave it for 6 months and see if you can train and eat well consistently, then, and only then will you be in the right situation to make the most of it and get maximum results. Just my opinion tho


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Awesome stuff mate, how did you get on?

I know for sure i can stick to training and the eating its just the fact i got ill which hindered me without trying to make excuses lol...

My opinion at the moment is i want to feel and look bigger and stronger naturally again before jumping on it as i dont quite feel now that im at the stage i was. i cant say when that is going to be, maybe 2,3 or even six months. But until then i wont worry about it, just carry on training to the max and eating for england!  Ill get some piccys up soon as so you can see what kinda stage im at!

Anyways..Ive had an awesome week so far training wise.

Did legs today...

Warmed up on bike

5X20 Squats

3X10 - 15 Leg press

5x 10-15 Leg ext

3x 20 leg curl

4 Laps of aerobics studio Walking Lunges

I decided not to go to heavy and to ease my way back into it but my legs are still pumped nicely and feeling awesome...


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

alan87 said:


> Awesome stuff mate, how did you get on?
> 
> I know for sure i can stick to training and the eating its just the fact i got ill which hindered me without trying to make excuses lol...
> 
> ...


Good stuff bro, sounds like a plan to me.

Came 2nd and qualified for the bnbf british finals.

Keep training hard dude


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

The UKBFF portsmouth show in 2010 will be something I am looking at aswell mate. Me being 21 years of age aswell missed out on the juniors!


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

EDG301 said:


> Good stuff bro, sounds like a plan to me.
> 
> Came 2nd and qualified for the bnbf british finals.
> 
> Keep training hard dude


congrats matey


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Goose said:


> The UKBFF portsmouth show in 2010 will be something I am looking at aswell mate. Me being 21 years of age aswell missed out on the juniors!


Yeah its annoying not being able to compete in juniors as i feel thats a great way to get the whole competition stuff under your belt and set you on the road, maybe they should look at raising the junior age to 23?!!

I cant see me being ready for then but never say never!!!? Either way ill be there though...what class would you be looking at?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

alan87 said:


> Yeah its annoying not being able to compete in juniors as i feel thats a great way to get the whole competition stuff under your belt and set you on the road, maybe they should look at raising the junior age to 23?!!
> 
> I cant see me being ready for then but never say never!!!? Either way ill be there though...what class would you be looking at?


possibly the inter over 80kgs but not to sure.. I reckon I could whack more mass on in time!


----------



## Big GJ (Jun 20, 2009)

What date is the show as a few of us from my gym are thinking of entering


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

haha merely coincendence that i see this as i just come online,

its usually in april buddy...but they dont really release the date till january time,

where r u from? what gym?


----------



## Big GJ (Jun 20, 2009)

im from bristol there are 2 of us thinking of a classic competition. As I will never compete with the mass monsters so think it will be a good start for me. My mate has competed a few times before in bigger classes so good learning curve for me.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

So im absolutely crap at updating this...

got some more progress piccys this week as it is start of my cycle and quite pleased with the results...

been training really hard and eating clean as fvck and really starting to pay off...


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

A very good start to the week...diet wise and training wise...did chest and biceps today and got a good pump...

matched my pb again of 95kg on bench press so hoping to hit the 100 mark next week for one...

looking forward to my casein shake then bed for me as im absolutely knackered!


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

chest looks nice and tight bud looks good

whats your big 3 lifts ??

bench

sqaut

deads ??

keep up the good work:thumbup1:


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

welsh_ryan said:


> chest looks nice and tight bud looks good
> 
> whats your big 3 lifts ??
> 
> ...


thanks mate...

bench 95

squat 110

deadlift 120

to be honest i struggle with squats...i find them really uncomfy and ive had my formed checked which was told was good..so i do hacks and leg press for the moment and making good progress so no plans to change them atm... :rockon:


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

back and triceps today

deadlift 15,10,6,4 heaviest tonight being 110kg

wide chins 2 x 12

pulldowns 10,8,6 upto 70kg

bent over row 10,8,6

seated cable row 10,8,6

dips 1x bodyweight 1x bw + 10kg

skulls 10,8,6 upto 35kg

pushdowns 10,8,6

got another good pump from this and am now getting stuck into potato,chicken and veg...good times


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Legs today...

leg extension 20,15,12,10,8

leg press 15,12,10,8,dropped the weight then 15

hacks 12,10,8

leg curl 12,10,8

lunges 2 laps of studio with 15kg dumbells...

wasnt a great workout for me to be honest...pump in my legs was ok but been having one of those skinny days where i cant look in the mirror without thinkin i look like sh1t...

not that its entirely a bad thing as it kinda drives me on more in a weird way but it certainly dont feel good!!

ah well...shoulders tomo...cant wait


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

good day today...just did 40 mins of cardio this morning and a job interview that hopefully went well!!! 

jumped on the scales and im now 13st 9 which is steady progress which im pleased with...although wont be making habit of checking weight now as i have a tendancy to be dissapointed with what i see...

just off to have a cheat meal and pondering what to have?!!!


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

had a good day in general i got the job that i went for but rest day today and have hated every minute of that bit with no gym to look forward to in the evening....diet has gone well but i hate not doing anything all day! had a roast at me mums..and other than that i have done nothing...film nite tonight i reckon with my gf...

looking forward to training tomorrow!


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Not a great start to today...was up all night with my little boy as he was ill so slept in till 11 this morning catching up on some sleep...therefore im a couple of meals behind...

just gonna eat whatever i can today and hope i feel ok for gym tonight...


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

just been looking at my photobucket...i picture of me when i was 19 compared to now...is pretty funny and makes me pleased with progress so far.... ill put the pics up


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Legs today...i nearly collapsed on the way down the stairs out of the gym due to no strength left in my legs so id say it was a good workout...was well happy with the pump in my legs tonight and due to squats feeling good i will be squatting again next week instead of doing as many sets on the leg press and will add a bit more weight and intensity into them..

Leg ext

Squats(dont usually squat but i was feeling strong so thought id give them a go) didnt go too heavy just to around 80kg for 3 sets of 8

Leg press

leg curl

walking lunges

sweeeeeeet


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

had a bit of a sh1t nights sleep...just off to watch pompey get hammered to everton now and then straight home to get ready for gym as its shoulders and calves...


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

chest and triceps tonight...

was one of those nights where i couldnt get going but then got proper into it and maxed out 100kg on bench press for 2 reps, well happy! 

bench press

incline dbell

flyes

weighted dips

skulls

pushdowns

felt good after but now have a bloody terrible stomach ache so gonna

check in early to bed after summit else to eat!

up early tomo


----------

